# snow dumps filling up



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

2 snow dumps in the general area filling up


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

what is that place in the summer? those mountians must take 4-6 months to melt


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I remember in saner times you could dump snow in the Hudson River by me.A buddy of mine was pushing it off with a D8,got a little carried away getting too close to the water and did an oopsy.Yeah,another stupid reg from the Bureau of A _ _ _ _ _ _ _ and F_ _ _ ups---no more dumping snow in the river.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. That is a hell of alot of snow. That place is going to be a river all in its own. I bet those streets will be under water.


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

that's nuts you'll need a canoe in the spring for all that mess lol...


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

The first 2 pictures are of a new dump space along side the road near st hubert airport .Behind the piles there is housing this was once military housing for the air base . Lots of large deep ditches just at the end of that street that over flow during the normal winter snow .This is one to watch.
The three other shots are of a municipal snow dump that has been there since 1987 .There is residential 
housing , and a pump station to the left and a small Canadian National train yard behind .There will still be small black mounds of crud in june .


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool pics.
Those first 2 pictures are practically in my back yard. Ok 2 miles away, and its actually not even a snow dump. The dumps were full, so they picked that area for emergency dumping. They dumped load after load on the road and then blew the snow into these huge mountains. The reason there are spaces between them, is because of the light poles. There will be environmental issues come this spring.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my god! In 04 we made a dump site out of a parking lot that was not being used. It was not even comparable with one of those piles! Im not worthy!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mike S;535089 said:


> Oh my god! In 04 we made a dump site out of a parking lot that was not being used. It was not even comparable with one of those piles! Im not worthy!


hahha my biggest pile this year i could push over with my hand...:crying:


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

you shouldnt push snow into the rivers, there tons of chemicals and crap all over the roads, its not good in the river- good thing they banned it-


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

crazy high piles. I remember a few weeks ago they were on the news talking about the snow over there. They had an avalanch on the snow bank and had to dig out 3 dump trucks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PORTER 05;536250 said:


> you shouldnt push snow into the rivers, there tons of chemicals and crap all over the roads, its not good in the river- good thing they banned it-


So none of the water from those piles in the pictures ever goes into a river?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

You could make a snow tubing resort there lol


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

who dumps there? is it only city/state or can any one go and dump? is there a charge to dump or like a dump sticker lol. thats pritty cool.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

the dump trucks were dug out in quebec city

The pictures are the city of longueuil who run these dump sites for snow removed from city streets 
They have just about filled up the main dumps and are now puting snow on city land on the side of streets


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah we dont have that problem here......wash the truck on monday it was 68


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

they need one of those semi trailer snow melters.....


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

That will take until the beginning of next winter to melt! Thats insane.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

not with one of these:










can melt up to 1440 cubic yards per hour....


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't get it with the snow melters, do you just flood the lot from the runoff. What if it's to cold and it just freezes back up before it goes anywhere?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

AbsoluteH&L;538184 said:


> I really don't get it with the snow melters, do you just flood the lot from the runoff. What if it's to cold and it just freezes back up before it goes anywhere?


In the process when it melts the snow I believe it gets near boiling temp and most likely they position the rig over a drain. So it goes right into the sewer and at that temp I dont think it would freeze. Not 100% sure but I think thats how its done.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah right down the drain....cost a fortune too


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah i think they use them more just for cities where they can pump it into the ocean or sewer or somthing... pretty stupid machines, of all the things we should be burning fossil fuels for...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

they use them at Newark international its the only way to go there no place to stack anything and yes it sits right on top the sewer outlet


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Village of Fairport, Town of Perinton, And City of Rochester all dump into waterways. Town and Village use the Erie Canal. Rochester uses the Genesse River which drains to Lake Ontario. I guess they don't have any green freaks yelling about it.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*the dumps are getting bigger*

the last two are in the main part of the city (parking for a local church)


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

nosnownogo;546264 said:


> the last two are in the main part of the city (parking for a local church)


on that pile in the middle


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I bet ya it'd be fun to take a wheel chair ride down those snow mountains! LOL


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Good sledding/snowboarding hills right there. Thats gotta be one big mess though once it warms up and all melts!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

How long do those piles last into the summer?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JeepPlow18;546512 said:


> How long do those piles last into the summer?


Yeah good question....i guess if you have a drought, u can wash ur truck with a snow ball!!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

tls22;546525 said:


> Yeah good question....i guess if you have a drought, u can wash ur truck with a snow ball!!


That is a good point. I would have never looked at it like that lol. Would be best to melt it because it seems like its really dirty with grit. Unless you want a new paint job lmao


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*snow dumps are empty*

the church will get its parking back soon


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow...alot melted off.........but those dirty things are still around! How much snow did you get this winter?


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

*amount of snow 2007 2008 season*

the chart is from the weather office 
200 cm = 78 in = 6.5 ft
400 cm = 157 in = 13 ft
600 cm = 236 in = 19.6 ft


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow thanks man......so u had to be out plowing atleast once a week?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

More like every 2/3 days,it was nuts.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

BlackIrish;557841 said:


> More like every 2/3 days,it was nuts.


Wow...thats awsome! Its going to be hard to live up to that next winter!


----------

